# Is my gerbil ill?



## kimmi1986 (Feb 5, 2019)

Last night my gerbil was acting differently. He was breathing faster than usual and he could hardly keep his eyes open. When he was drinking from his water bottle, his back was bending when usually it’s straight and he stands up on his back legs holding the bars with his front feet. He felt cold when I picked him up. I separated him from his brother and now he’s not too bad. Help!!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe have him checked at the vet?


----------



## Tereze (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi i have 2 gerbils had them since 2017 and one of them is losing weight and is not eating properly and her eyes are nearly closed what is wrong with her .thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tereze said:


> Hi i have 2 gerbils had them since 2017 and one of them is losing weight and is not eating properly and her eyes are nearly closed what is wrong with her .thanks


Take her to the vet in the morning.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

As above asap.


----------

